# Vitakraft pet treats, unhealthy?



## geekgirl101 (Jul 18, 2013)

I've been giving my bunnies treats by Rosewood or Excel from time to time like mixed herbs and fenugreek crunchies since they seem to be fairly good as bunny treats, but then I started looking online on Amazon to see if I could get them a bit more cheaper through subscribe and save. Instead they mostly had stuff by Vitakraft, and they look like sugary junk rather than healthy treats. They had stuff like yoghurt drops and sticks coated with popcorn. I thought bunnies were lactose intolerant, and I dunno about giving them popcorn. Should I stay clear from Vitakraft?


----------



## whitelop (Jul 18, 2013)

We don't get Vitakraft much over here. But I would stay clear of that stuff. The yogurt drops are made for like hammies and stuff and the popcorn isn't safe for rabbits to eat. So I would steer clear. 

You could just give herbs and stuff as treats, or give your bun a raisin or two.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jul 18, 2013)

I wouldn't buy from them either. Yogurt drops aren't very healthy for buns/ Popcorn certainly is not good for them either. You can give your buns natural treats like fruits and veggies here is a list of things bunnies can eat: http://rabbit.org/suggested-vegetables-and-fruits-for-a-rabbit-diet/


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Jul 18, 2013)

I agree as well. With our first rabbit (when we didn't know any better) we bought the Vitakraft yogurt drops. Sure, Jelly loved them tons and tons, but they were not healthy at all either. I tasted one of them once out of curiosity and it tasted like *pure* sugar.


----------



## missyscove (Jul 18, 2013)

Popcorn probably wouldn't hurt them actually, but they don't really need the carbs either. 
I'd steer clear of the yogurt drops since they're really just sugar.

My rabbits think their pellets are treats since they only get a small amount each day and they'll work for those


----------



## geekgirl101 (Aug 26, 2013)

Better late than never responding, yeah I've kept away from those altogether. Glad I never bought them the popcorn sticks out of curiosity. They get plenty of other treats from the local pet shop when they're in stock and I keep getting the dried herb mix from amazon's subscribe n save deal so they aren't without a tasty snack, and we always make at least 1 trip per week to bring in huge bunches of fresh parsley and curly kale or some carrots and beetroots with bushy tops. We always watch for their urine going a bit cloudy to cut down the amount of carrot and beetroot if necessary and they feel perfectly healthy, if not slightly bony at times from all the running about up and down stairs and leaping onto the window ledges when we let them indoors.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 27, 2013)

It's not really popcorn. We give ours some Vitakraft treats occasionally. I believe in what Dr. Dean Edell said on the News. He said you can eat right all the time and exercise hard, and maybe add a couple of years to your life, but it will be a boring life. Better to do things in moderation as the real factor is in your DNA. Our rabbits are all healthy and happy--Coal was over 14 when she passed and Molly is 15 and still going, slowly but still going.


----------



## RabbitGirl101 (Aug 27, 2013)

I give my rabbits Yoggies and they absolutely love them! They are a treat which is why they get them every so often. They are kind of like a piece of chocolate cake for us that isn't healthy but as a treat its ok. Thats at least how I look at it.


----------



## buster2369 (Aug 30, 2013)

I buy the carrot slims and cut them into pieces. My Buster likes them a lot. It keeps him busy when he's nervous about something. It's only an occasional thing though. Maybe a few times a week. I would never buy those yogurt drops though. I hear they're not the best for bunnies.


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------

